# i was amazed!!



## Natbos (Sep 2, 2011)

i have been getting on this site for months now and just discovered this plus size forum which i think is great... cause after 13 yrs or so without horses i made a deal with my hubby to lose weight and get "healthy" if i could get another horse for me and my daughter, i thought she would be doing most the riding and me training/teaching from the ground cause of my weight at that time about 278. but to my surprise when i got in that saddle it wasn't that bad and it all came rushing back. the only difference i've noticed is obviously mounting, the balance at a lope and quick direction changes almost like my fats trying to catch up....LOL...and i have to admit i was proud of myself the other day.....its been a couple weeks since my mares been out cause of weather.so the other day it was clear but coooold. so i decided just to put a new bareback pad on her and ride her 15-20 minutes around our blocks...well she decided to go bucking bronco on me for the first time ....AND I STAYED ON......Bareback, heavy weight and all....I was pleasantly surprise made me feel like i still got it.. after all these years, a family, and 200 pounds later......I was happy. But i am also happy to say since getting her i'm now down to 250......only 100 to go..


----------



## EighteenHands (Sep 12, 2011)

BIG GIRLS CAN RIDE!!!!!!!! Way to go!! All that riding will only help with your weight loss!!!!!

xoxo Lizzy


----------



## Natbos (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Eighteenhands.......before the snow started hitting i was taking her out 2 times a week and teaching my daughter another 2 a week and i could definitely feel it after every ride in the abs and legs.And i felt happy about the pain. not like the dread of getting on the treadmill or the after gym Pain. can't wait till next spring.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes I agree I am on the bigger side now and I don't see a problem 
riding I still enjoy it and would love to start up again


----------

